# Considering upgrade to an M3 - Questions



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good day!

I have a 2003 330Ci with about 14,500 trouble free miles, but I have never been satisfied with the power output. I have considered adding a supercharger and other mods to bring it in line with an M3.

However, I have found a "New" 2003 M3 at a dealer near my home (138 miles). It is equipped with the Premium Package, PDC, SMG, HK, Xenon, Adjustable seat bolsters and is Sterling Grey on Black leather. The MSRP is $56,540. I have been offered the car for $52,000.

Question one: is this a reasonable price for a New 2003 model?

Question two: Any problems with the '03 model?

Question three: Is the warranty period for the M3 any different than for the 330 (4yr, 50,000 miles)?

Question four: Are the service intervals differrent (330 requires only yearly service)?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Bob Darcey


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Fireman3 said:


> Question one: is this a reasonable price for a New 2003 model?
> 
> Question two: Any problems with the '03 model?
> 
> ...


1--it would be a good price for a new car, but this car is not new. I'd be concerned with how the car was driven in its first 138 miles.

2--I assume it's a 2003.5 model (built after March 2003). Really no known problems.

3--both warranty and maintenance will be 4/50K. The engine will be warrantied for 6/100K

4--M3 has one extra service interval, at 1,200 miles. Oil change along with diff and gearbox oil changed.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I applaud you for looking at doing this the 'right' way and looking into a M3 instead of those people who insist on dumping more money into a car that will never become more than a poseur.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I applaud you for looking at doing this the 'right' way and looking into a M3 instead of those people who insist on dumping more money into a car that will never become more than a poseur.


Agree !

I just sold my 330 for an M3, same exact reason.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The 1200 mile service is included in the maintenance agreement.

As for extra service, the same service interval, however most M3s get driven harder than 330s, so the interval tends to go down quite a bit. Most people seem to require oil services between 10 - 13K miles, or annually if you don't drive much. All the normal services are covered under the maintenance agreement.

However on ceyou get out of that period, or if you decide to do in between oil changes, you will find the M3 oil changes are a bit more expensive, even if you do them yourself. $8.95 MSPR (some dealers HIGHER) per liter of oil, versus $4.20 MSP for the oil for your 330. 6 - 6.5 liters per change, you can do the math.

But the M3 is SO much different than your 330. Ride, handling, power. They only look similar.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> The engine will be warrantied for 6/100K


Didn't BMW stop offering the 6/100k warranty in late 03 ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bren said:


> Didn't BMW stop offering the 6/100k warranty in late 03 ?


nope, all 2003's have it


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Fireman3 said:


> Good day!
> 
> I have a 2003 330Ci with about 14,500 trouble free miles, but I have never been satisfied with the power output. I have considered adding a supercharger and other mods to bring it in line with an M3.
> 
> ...


you should be able to buy an 04 for 54K. This is the dilema I ran into. buy used and save a couple of grand or buy new? hey you are spending 50 thousand dollars!! what's the diffrence between 52 & 54?? I bought the new car. Of course I am still waiting for it! Plus, the SMG is for pussies. An M3 should be offered as a manual only. the 330 is where the automatic belongs :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> you should be able to buy an 04 for 54K. This is the dilema I ran into. buy used and save a couple of grand or buy new? hey you are spending 50 thousand dollars!! what's the diffrence between 52 & 54?? I bought the new car. Of course I am still waiting for it! Plus, the SMG is for pussies. An M3 should be offered as a manual only. the 330 is where the automatic belongs :thumbup:


M3's are a double edged sword...

They hold their value extremely well.

Great for owners, tough for used car buyers.

To me, 2,000 difference in price says go new & get the exact stuff you want.

Either way good luck !!


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

The price you were quoted sounds close to invoice as it should be. I have the old invoice/msrp figures for 2003's at home but not with me now. I wouldn't be too worried about the miles on it, but I would be concerned with its price versus a 2004 on the lot. I would probably go 2004 for a couple of thousand, if the difference is higher, the 2003 might be more attractive. Two things that happened in 2004 that I don't like are the dropping of the 6yr/100K engine warranty, and the addition of BMW assist with the premium package and its resulting Sharkfin antenna. The other thing to consider is if this car has the right combination of color/options for you. I was lucky and found a CPO 2003 a few months ago that met my desires. I moved from a 330I with ZHP to the M3 for many of the same reasons you have.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> Two things that happened in 2004 that I don't like are the dropping of the 6yr/100K engine warranty, and the addition of BMW assist with the premium package and its resulting Sharkfin antenna.


Ditto !

I am already thinking about that sharkfin thingie <sigh> :tsk:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> Ditto !
> 
> I am already thinking about that sharkfin thingie <sigh> :tsk:


sharkfin not that bad is it? It would ba great if they could figure out how to make the Assist, XM, Nav and phone all use this one fin.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Same with me.. was looking at an used '02 TiAg/gray M3 back in Aug 2002. Dealer would not budge on $51K price. That dealer pissed me off and I ended up ordering a new '03 from another BMW dealer!! I got all the options I wanted and the list was $54K... With gas guzzler tax, luxury tax, sales tax, CD changer, alarm, blah blah... ended up to be $59K.

So you pay a little bit more, but knowing that your M was broken in correctly during the first 1200 miles (cannot go over 5500rpm) is totally worth it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: You know people who test drive it would not care and rev it up!!  Plus, you can't beat the new car smell!!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Impulss said:


> Same with me.. was looking at an used '02 TiAg/gray M3 back in Aug 2002. Dealer would not budge on $51K price. That dealer pissed me off and I ended up ordering a new '03 from another BMW dealer!! I got all the options I wanted and the list was $54K... With gas guzzler tax, luxury tax, sales tax, CD changer, alarm, blah blah... ended up to be $59K.
> 
> So you pay a little bit more, but knowing that your M was broken in correctly during the first 1200 miles (cannot go over 5500rpm) is totally worth it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: You know people who test drive it would not care and rev it up!!  Plus, you can't beat the new car smell!!!


So let's see, which dealer blew you off, and which dealer did you buy from.

Could the first one start with a T. Could the second one start with an R????


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> So let's see, which dealer blew you off, and which dealer did you buy from? Could the first one start with a T. Could the second one start with an R????


Funny, but T lost an M3 sale to R due to the way they treated me. I wonder if they realize how much business they must be losing?

Alex


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Funny, but T lost an M3 sale to R due to the way they treated me. I wonder if they realize how much business they must be losing?
> 
> Alex


Are you guys talking about Towson or Tischer of Silver Spring??

Not sure what R is.... But VOB is the one that "blew me off" and that's right before I found out that my friend's friend worked at Tischer, so that's why I went there and I'm well taken care of!

If T is for Tischer, then tell me who didn't treat you right!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Impulss said:


> Are you guys talking about Towson or Tischer of Silver Spring??
> 
> Not sure what R is.... But VOB is the one that "blew me off" and that's right before I found out that my friend's friend worked at Tischer, so that's why I went there and I'm well taken care of!
> 
> If T is for Tischer, then tell me who didn't treat you right!


No, I'm up in Baltimore and was referring to Towson's level of service (at least on the sales side) compared to Russel...

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> No, I'm up in Baltimore and was referring to Towson's level of service (at least on the sales side) compared to Russel...
> 
> Alex


Same here. Towson blew us out TWICE on sales. Their parts counter peole are great, I do buy parts there. Their service people are so-so, I have had problems with them not fixing things the first time, or fixing one thing while breaking something else.

VOB is KNOWN to be horrible for everything.

Tischer blew us out on our M3 by not bothering to talk to us on the showroom floor. And we had arrived in the M Roadster.

Russel is great overall, sales, service, and parts.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Tischer blew us out on our M3 by not bothering to talk to us on the showroom floor. And we had arrived in the M Roadster.


Let me know if you need anything from Tischer.. i will make sure you're taken care of!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Impulss said:


> Let me know if you need anything from Tischer.. i will make sure you're taken care of!!


Thanks, but too late.


----------

